

Switch to Google Safe Browsing v2 (API) - draegtun
http://research.zscaler.com/2011/12/switch-to-google-safe-browsing-v2.html

======
draegtun
Also see _Google Safe Browsing v2 Lookup libraries for Perl, Python and Ruby_
\- [http://research.zscaler.com/2011/12/google-safe-
browsing-v2-...](http://research.zscaler.com/2011/12/google-safe-
browsing-v2-lookup.html)

